# Sabotaged Air compressor pump repairs.



## GoceKU (Jul 24, 2018)

Some time back i bought this generic air compressor pump from a junkyard for very little money. when turning by hand i could hear only two of the cylinders are pumping, that means one isn't evan turning, so i took the 4 bolts off and you can see what i found, heavily scored piston also broken piston and span and broken connecting rod, i actually laughed the broken con rod had CHAO CHAO written on it which when translated means goodbye funny, then i looked inside and found the main cooperate for the failure, a little M5 bolt and washer, someone dropped it in the oil fill hole and caught on the nearest connecting rod. I also took of the head on the second cylinder to inspect the bore and is in perfect shape this compressor doesn't appear to run very long but someone has run it without filters then i took the head off the broken cylinder and the real picture becomes clear, there are two M8 bolts and two bugger washers and the filter flange was keeping the from falling out and they have been in there for awhile. They haven't damaged anything but all the dirt from them has destroyed the piston, the cylinder been cast iron has no real scratches a good honing should make it usable. My thought are someone bought the wrong compressor pump and sabotage it to brake so he can return it under warranty. From here i plan to try and find spare connecting rod and piston and repair this pump.


----------

